# Medication fee schedule



## LaVoncye (Jul 3, 2013)

Does anyone know where I would be able to obtain information regarding fees for medication used during procedures in the office (Medication administered by IV for sedation) I have the HCPCS book with all the medication, I need the fees .


Thanks


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 3, 2013)

LaVoncye said:


> Does anyone know where I would be able to obtain information regarding fees for medication used during procedures in the office (Medication administered by IV for sedation) I have the HCPCS book with all the medication, I need the fees .
> 
> 
> Thanks



Maybe you'll find what you're looking for here...

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicar...s/McrPartBDrugAvgSalesPrice/2013ASPFiles.html


----------



## marvelh (Jul 3, 2013)

FYI: Medicare updates the Drug fee schedule quarterly


----------



## stlbill511 (Aug 25, 2013)

*Medications Quantities*

What quantity would you bill for Lidocaine 1% doc used 5 cc's?  I also need help with Marcaine 0.25% 5 cc's?  

Thanks


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Aug 27, 2013)

My experience is that Medicare Part B considers lidocaine and marcaine included in the procedure so we do not bill it.


----------

